# Musik kaufen, nur wo? - Problem: "recht unbekannter" Mensch



## Caspar (28. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen ihr Freunde der guten Musik!

Sicher kennt ihr das Problem. Ihr findet ein paar Lieder gut, der "Sänger" hat allerdings nur ein Album, auf dem sich nur eines von vielleicht 10 Lieder die ihr liebt, befindet.
Ausserdem ist die Richtung noch nicht sehr bekannt und für gewöhnlich sind die CDs Importe. Okay, da gibts ja wenigstens noch den MP3 Kompromiss. Da befinde ich mich gerade.

Ich möchte ein paar Lieder von Josh Vietti ( Josh Vietti | Kostenlose Musik, Tourdaten, Fotos, Videos ) und zwei von "Nuttin but Stringz" ( "Winner" und "Broken sorrow" ) kaufen. 

Bei Josh Vietti gibts auf dem Album nur ein Lied, was ich wirklich toll finde, mit Nuttin but Stringz verhält es sich ebenso. Amazon bietet nur die Lieder der Alben an, nicht jedoch die "unveröffentlichten" oder besser gesagt nur die auf den CDs vorhandenen Songs.

Jetzt habe ich versucht sie bei Myspace zu kaufen. Der "Buy" Button bleibt jedoch, egal ob ich angemeldet bin oder nicht, grau hinterlegt. Er funktioniert also nicht. Ich könnte sie vermutlich irgendwo illegal downloaden, aber ich sauge eigentlich nix, wüsste also nicht mal wo... ^^ Das ist auch nicht mein Interesse, schließlich möchte ich die Bands für ihre tolle Leistung belohnen und wenn möglich noch 100 oder 200 tolle Interpretationen hören. 

Ich möchte die Lieder kaufen und mir eine schöne CD brennen... nur wo? Wie geht das bei Myspace oder geht das dort überhaupt? Im Internet habe ich so nix weiter gefunden, denn Einkäufe bei Mediamarkt und Amazon haben bisher eigentlich immer funktioniert... 

Knapp gesagt:
*HILFE, ICH WILL NICHTS ILLEGALES TUN!  Wo kann ich die Lieder kaufen?
*
Josh Vietti:
- Shine
- Remember
- Hip Hop Violin Medley
- Lost Without You
- Closer und noch ein paar andere

Nuttin but Stingz:
- Winner
- Broken sorrow


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

Hm. Ich kann dir nicht direkt helfen aber du kannst besagten Künstler doch direkt fragen woher du diese Songs als MP3 bekommst 
Alternativ kannst du dich auch an den Amazon Support wenden.

LG Hübie

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Caspar (28. Februar 2011)

Jo, das sind zweit Alternativen. Wenn mir hier niemand direkt weiter helfen kann, werde ichs auf diese Weise mal versuchen.  Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

Gern geschehen. Ach ja und myspace fragen wieso es nicht geht  Hat wahrscheinlich was mit der Staatsangehörigkeit bzw. dem Bankkonto zu tun (Mutmaßung)...

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------

